# 6.4L diesel



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

What is the oppinion of anyone that has one of these? The dealer told me they suck fule like crazy and are a pain with all the emmisions controls on them. If someone has one let me know what they think.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

What a terrible salesmen if he told you that, I mean it's true but usually those guys will do anything to make a sale!

My buddy has one with a 6" lift, it's piped and chipped and it get 20mpg with 35" tires. I think that is pretty good! I wonder what it would get with out the lift... all I know is that thing moves!!!!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

i have one, and i think it is a great motor. i did a dpf delete and h&s tuning and it runs great. just like any motor maintenence is key, oil changes, letting it cool before shut down, etc. and the truck is fast. but it makes good power and its useable for plowing ( good tuning). if you were to keep it stock, they like fuel and regens are frequent. and change engine oil at no more than 5000 miles


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

You may think that hes a bad salesman but he was trying to sell me a brand new $60,000 truck.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

i know 2 people with the 6.4s, i think the highest ive heard for milage is 13 on the highway and 8-10 around town, if you do a DPF and egr delete you can get over 20, but the 08s are going to be subject to emissions testing so they will fail, and they still use ford gold coolant in them, guess they didnt learn that lesson with the 6.0s

honestly, I would probably look at the new 6.2 gassers before a new diesel now


----------



## Falcon121 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a 6.4 and haven't had any problems. I did a DPF delete added a tuner and a intake. I average between 18-22 mpg depending on driving conditions ( 10 mpg was about the best I could get before I deleted the DPF). ALL vehicles are subject to emissions inspections, but it depends where you live. The county I live in PA is diesel exempt so I don't have to have any emission controls on the vehicle. Also, the 6.0 and the 6.4 are two different designs, Most of the 6.0 problems came from the egr. Also, I'm not sure what the dealer meant, but the new 2011 has even more emission controls they have the urea setup too.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My daily driver is a 6.4 (CC LWB) and our plow truck which is my brothers daily driver is also a 6.4 (Regular cab).. GREAT TRUCKS. Both have dpf delete/custom tuned SCT and intakes. Last tank of fuel was driving empty all week then pulling at the sled pull on Sat and I fueled up on the way home. 17.4mpg.
I am very impressed with the 6.4's and think International did a great job on this motor. I would rather buy a clean used 6.4 then a new 6.7.
Robert


----------



## Phil1747 (Feb 9, 2011)

i have a 09 6.4 crew cab shore bed i try to stay out of it and see 13s most of the time looking to chip it and dpf delete and i'm thinking those numbers will go to somewhere around 20, but i do love my truck


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

6.4 All the Way!! we have 2 08 F350's, SCT tuned by RCD, DPF/DOC delete, plowing they get 15 all day long, make more power than current tunes available for the 6.7 and push snow like a beast! have had 7.3ls, and have 6.0L and am certainly impressed w/ the 6.4l!


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a 2010 6.4l and get 20 on the highway and 13-14 in town stock. I can usualy stay around 12.5-13 pulling a trailer . Its a great motor and i would not hesitate to buy another. Like others have said you have to keep up with your maint. and this will be a great motor for you.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The new trucks make some power!!!


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok, first thing about the salesman, if the year was still 2010 then the 6.4 would have been a "great" engine, BUT it's 2011, so now the 6.4 is **** and the 6.7 is great...ha, i knew exactly where he was going with that when he said the salesman said the 6.4 sucked, yeah, because he's going to try to sell u a 6.7...i love my 6.4, would buy another...i'm just hoping when i do the dpf/egr delete and spartan tune that i will get better fuel mileage, if i got at least 2 more mpg's i would be happy, but from what i'm hearing it could be more...


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

what spartan chips r u guys using on ur 6.4's? as in what setting? i hear if u get the 210 or whatever it is let alone the 275 u will pretty much tear out ur transmission, so it's probably not worth even buying?


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

i am using SCT through River City Diesel and its the 450RWHP tune


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Notice a trend? It's a great engine if you pull the emissions crap off of it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Your exactly right EdNewman


----------

